# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Chocolate Cold Coffee

## Tulip

Ingredients:
Chocolate(simple)500 grams
Coffee powder 1 tablespoon
Milk 1 cup
sugar(as per own taste)
cream and chocolate chips(as per own taste)

Method:
Mix chocolate,coffee powder and sugar in milk and leave this mixture for some minutes.After that blend this mixture in blender and than blend it again with ice.Pour in the glasses and garnish it with cream and chocolate chips

----------


## sikandar107

Baap re bhookh lag rahi hai ab tou.......  :Smile: ..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tulip

hahhaa bilkul jee.

----------


## alenmcmilan

Just to test my simple cold coffee recipes.
Chocolate(simple)500 grams
Coffee powder 1 tbspn
Milk 1 cup
sugar(as per own taste)
cream and chocolate chips(as per own taste)

----------


## Tulip

Thanks for liking and sharing your recipe with us dear, welcome to DT =)

----------


## adele

Excellent recipe. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Tulip

Thanks Adele, it sure tastes awesome  :Cool:

----------

